# [REQ] NFL mobile and My VZW fix for Gingeritis 1.3



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone know of a fix or cause of this problem? Thought SSO apk was installed


----------



## Bradh00 (Jun 24, 2011)

Check this link out, it worked for me. Kindof a pain in the ass, but whatever it takes to watch football I guess.

http://teambamf.net/showthread.php?t=1610 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Download DT ShiftS3ns3 and NFL app just works. You will not look back.


----------



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

Changing ROMs isn't an answer


----------



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

"Bradh00 said:


> Check this link out, it worked for me. Kindof a pain in the ass, but whatever it takes to watch football I guess.
> 
> http://teambamf.net/showthread.php?t=1610
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I think I may just pull the apks from shiftsense


----------



## .ZIP (Jul 15, 2011)

ryanstfl said:


> I think I may just pull the apks from shiftsense


 Titanium backups break after a few hours.


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

good luck on just pulling the apks,as far as I have been told they need to have been active when you log into you my verizon profile if not they wont work.

bout forgot, they will time out after 12hrs but all ya gotta.do is restore them again.
brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------

